# "The Fine Print" Section on UberDotCom Still Says "No Need To Tip" In Every City



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's a screenshot for NYC:









I can understand how adding a new feature to the app could take some time. At the very least it makes for a plausible excuse to drag their feet, but what about the website still throwing it in our face?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

There's many the theories why, I believe it's 2 fold. 1) Uber would not get a cut of the tips, so there is no motivation on their behalf to add a tip option. 2) a tipping option could deter some people from using the service or cause a driver to treat non or poorly tipping riders badly both causing possible decrease in users to the service. 

Uber has proven to us time and time again that they care about one thing, Uber!


----------

